# ein paar allgemeine Fragen zu Eclipse und NetBeans RCP



## JanHH (1. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor der Entscheidung, ob ich eine Anwendung auf Basis von Eclipse RCP, der Netbeans-Platform oder ohne all das "einfach so" in java implementieren soll. Dabei stellen sich einige Fragen, vielleicht wisst ihr ja Rat?

- Generell, was ist empfehlenswerter? Eclipse oder Netbeans? Mir persönlich ist NetBeans sympathischer, einfach so diffus vom Gefühl her, aber Eclipse hat sich in der Praxis (als java-IDE) als die für mich deutlich brauchbarere herausgestellt.

- wie ist es mit den Lizenzen? Kann man Software auf Basis desse kommerziell vertreiben, oder wird es automatisch zu Open Source? Basiert davon etwas auf der GPL?

- kann man den Applikations-Code auch wenn man daraus ein "stand alone-Produkt" erzeugt, mit einem Obfuscator  bearbeiten? Die Möglichkeit eines einfachen reverse engineering wäre sehr doof (und würde noch eine ganz andere Variante nahelegen, nämlich eine web-basierte Lösung).

- sind die produktiven Gewinne durch eine RCP-Plattform wirklich so gross, das sich der Lernaufwand lohnt? Oder ist es doch besser, alles selber zu programmieren?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## thomet (1. Feb 2010)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> - kann man den Applikations-Code auch wenn man daraus ein "stand alone-Produkt" erzeugt, mit einem Obfuscator  bearbeiten? Die Möglichkeit eines einfachen reverse engineering wäre sehr doof (und würde noch eine ganz andere Variante nahelegen, nämlich eine web-basierte Lösung).


ja du kannst auch rcp anwendungen obfuscaten. Obfuscating an RCP Application :: Modular Mind



JanHH hat gesagt.:


> - sind die produktiven Gewinne durch eine RCP-Plattform wirklich so gross, das sich der Lernaufwand lohnt? Oder ist es doch besser, alles selber zu programmieren?


ich finde es sehr praktisch eine rcp zu benutzen. du must dich halt nicht mehr um das fenstermanagement kümmern oder sonstige sachen. man hat halt sehr viele sachen die man schon so benutzen kann und warum das rad nochmal erfinden?

mfg thomas


----------



## JanHH (1. Feb 2010)

Hab jetzt erstmal mit Netbeans angefangen.. sieht soweit ganz gut aus. Oder gibt es gravierende Gründe gegen NB und für Eclipse?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Feb 2010)

> Generell, was ist empfehlenswerter? Eclipse oder Netbeans? Mir persönlich ist NetBeans sympathischer, einfach so diffus vom Gefühl her, aber Eclipse hat sich in der Praxis (als java-IDE) als die für mich deutlich brauchbarere herausgestellt.


Eclipse, da
-OSGi basiert
-flexibler (aus einem Eclipse RCP wird mit nahezu identischem Code zB eine Web-App)
-mächtiger, da mehr Projekte vorhanden sind (EMF, XText, GMF, CDO, ...)
-wesentlich mehr Doku, Bücher, Blogs,...
-wesentlich mehr existierende Anwendungen die als Beispiel dienen können



> - wie ist es mit den Lizenzen? Kann man Software auf Basis desse kommerziell vertreiben, oder wird es automatisch zu Open Source? Basiert davon etwas auf der GPL?


Netbeans ist AFAIK CDDL + GPL dual lizensiert, Eclipse ist EPL (Eclipse Public License). 
CDDL und EPL sind commercial friendly, also kein Problem.



> - kann man den Applikations-Code auch wenn man daraus ein "stand alone-Produkt" erzeugt, mit einem Obfuscator bearbeiten? Die Möglichkeit eines einfachen reverse engineering wäre sehr doof (und würde noch eine ganz andere Variante nahelegen, nämlich eine web-basierte Lösung).


Ja, geht. Ausserdem ist der Code für Eclipse RCP und Eclipse basierte Webapp nahezu identisch, mit Eclipse würdest du dir also beide Wege offen halten.




> - sind die produktiven Gewinne durch eine RCP-Plattform wirklich so gross, das sich der Lernaufwand lohnt? Oder ist es doch besser, alles selber zu programmieren?


Je mehr Konzepte du übernimmst, übernehmen willst, desto größer ist der Gewinn. Für alles was auch nur entfernt IDE artig ist, ist der Gewinn meiner Meinung nach enorm. 
Der Unterbau alleine (OSGi) ist übrigens für fast jede Applikation ein Gewinn.


----------



## JanHH (2. Feb 2010)

Klingt ja gut, nur habe ich jetzt ja doch erstmal den NetBeans-Weg eingeschlagen. Das meiste passiert allerdings eh "unter der Haube", also in bereits bestehender, recht komplizierter Software. Im Grunde gehts nur darum, einen visuellen Editor für eine Applikation zu schreiben, die sonst ausschliesslich skriptgesteuert abläuft. So wie's aussieht hab ich das mit NetBeans in zwei Wochen weitgehend fertig (sofern ich da vollzeit dran arbeite). Danach werd ich mich wohl mal mit Eclipse RCP beschäftigen.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2010)

Visueller Editor... 
grafischer Editor mit Knoten und Kanten? Dann lässt er sich mit Eclipse GMF generieren.
textueller Editor für die Scriptsprache? Lässt sich mit XText generieren
Baumartige Editierparadigmen? Lassen sich mit EMF generieren
Formartige Editierparadigmen? Lassen sich mit EMF + EEF generieren

Insbesondere im Modelling Bereich ist Eclipse mit Abstand der Klassenprimus. Wenn du mir Details lieferst was dir vorschwebt kannst ich dir sagen ob die Grundfunktionalität nicht vielleicht auch in einem Tag statt in 2 Wochen hinbekommst wenn du die richtigen Tools dafür verwendest.


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2010)

Alles was nach Editor oder gar IDE riecht ist imho eigentlich ein ganz klarer Fall für Eclipse RCP


----------



## JanHH (2. Feb 2010)

Mir scheints so, als hätte die NetBeans-Platform generell wenig Fürsprecher.. ohne den Vergleich bisher zu kennen, komme ich auch mit NetBeans wunderbar klar und bin schon nach zwei Tagen relativ weit. EMF ist mir auch bekannt, aber das würde in meinem Fall auch nicht weiterhelfen (weil Modell samt Klassen ja schon lange bestehen und teilweise ziemlich verwurstet sind). Momentan schreibe ich nur diverse Wrapper-Klassen für bestehende Objektstrukturen, um das dann mittels eines JTree bearbeiten zu können, und so nen Kram.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Feb 2010)

> EMF ist mir auch bekannt, aber das würde in meinem Fall auch nicht weiterhelfen (weil Modell samt Klassen ja schon lange bestehen und teilweise ziemlich verwurstet sind).


Guter Grund es gegen ein sauberes EMF Modell zu tauschen, oder?


> Momentan schreibe ich nur diverse Wrapper-Klassen für bestehende Objektstrukturen


Wenn du das Modell selbst nicht verbessern willst (die Arbeit könnte sich lohnen, das Modell ist der zentrale Teil einer Anwendung und ein schlechtes Modell recht sich immer), warum erzeugst du die Wrapper Klassen nicht mit EMF?



> um das dann mittels eines JTree bearbeiten zu können, und so nen Kram.


Baumeditoren gibt es bei EMF wie gesagt gratis.


----------



## JanHH (3. Feb 2010)

Es handelt sich um ein gewachsenes, seit Jahren im Betrieb befindliches System. Ein Austauschen der zentralen Komponenten würde jeden Rahmen sprengen. Das was ich jetzt mache ist nur ein "goodie obendrauf", nix was wirklich wichtig wäre.. naja das Modell ist auch nicht in dem Sinne schlecht, ist schon sauber und so, aber enthält halt jede Menge Funktionalität und ich kann da nicht so einfach was dran ändern. Naja, aber wie gesagt, ich komme auch bestens klar.


----------

